# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng H frame >  Giới thiệu con bồ

## elenercom

Hum ni em mạnh dạn giới thiệu với các bác con bồ của em. Em nó full nhôm nghĩa địa. Số đo 3 vòng 300x400x110. Em nó bằng nhôm nên chỉ thích ăn nhôm thôi ạ.

Và thửa ruộng em nó mới cày xong

----------

anhcos, Gamo, ppgas, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Hì  :Smile:  bác lắp 2 cái vòng ở đầu Y làm gì thía  :Smile:  móc dây dắt em nó đi chơi à ?

----------


## occutit

Spindle loại này cày khoẻ không bác. 1.2kw ?

----------


## elenercom

Cái đó là để móc cái khóa không cho nó đi lăng nhăng bác Tuấn ạ



> Hì  bác lắp 2 cái vòng ở đầu Y làm gì thía  móc dây dắt em nó đi chơi à ?

----------


## elenercom

Nó cũng chỉ là spin gỗ thôi mà bác. đúng là 1.2KW



> Spindle loại này cày khoẻ không bác. 1.2kw ?

----------


## hminhtq

con spin này mua nhiu tiền vậy bác chủ 1,2 ăn nhôm ngon không ạ e cũng đâng mơ có con bồ như của bác mà dành mãi chưa đủ đồ hic

----------


## elenercom

Con spin này hàng 2nd nên giá thanh lý thôi. Nó ăn nhôm tàm tạm. Phay nhôm step down 0.2-0.25 mm, S 6-8krpm, F 400-800mm/min thôi cho đơ đau tai bác ạ.
Chúc bác sớm có 1 con ưng ý nhé. 





> con spin này mua nhiu tiền vậy bác chủ 1,2 ăn nhôm ngon không ạ e cũng đâng mơ có con bồ như của bác mà dành mãi chưa đủ đồ hic

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

Em có con spindle 0.75kw ăn nhôm step cũng được 1.5li, dao 6li, s 24krpm f1000 vẫn khỏe mà  :Big Grin:

----------


## elenercom

Bác cho tôi ngó con spin của bác cái. Chắc máy của tôi không đủ cứng. Phay lâu cũng sốt ruột lắm.




> Em có con spindle 0.75kw ăn nhôm step cũng được 1.5li, dao 6li, s 24krpm f1000 vẫn khỏe mà

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

Em phay test chơi thôi, pass cuối cùng chạy 1.5

http://www.sorotec.de/shop/Spindle-M...-incl--FU.html
Link sản phẩm em đây ạh

----------


## thehiena2

có điều kiện.

----------


## garynguyen

Con bồ nhà lão này chạy êm lắm. Hôm xưa qua lấy cái biến tần được lão show, mấy em servo chạy nhanh mà chả kêu như mấy em step vexta nhà mình. Chắc lão này chơi chán rồi

----------


## elenercom

Chạy êm nhưng không ra xèng chú Lợi ạ.





> Con bồ nhà lão này chạy êm lắm. Hôm xưa qua lấy cái biến tần được lão show, mấy em servo chạy nhanh mà chả kêu như mấy em step vexta nhà mình. Chắc lão này chơi chán rồi

----------


## Nam CNC

phải rên la mới ra tiền hả anh Long ?

----------


## elenercom

Kiếm ra xèng  thì  kêu rên, hú, hét mấy cũng chịu được.




> phải rên la mới ra tiền hả anh Long ?

----------


## ktshung

> Cái đó là để móc cái khóa không cho nó đi lăng nhăng bác Tuấn ạ


Khóa trinh tiết hả anh?

----------


## solero

Tè le fun kén ELC82. Không phải dạng vừa đâu...

----------


## mig21

> Tè le fun kén ELC82. Không phải dạng vừa đâu...


thánh soi là đây,  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nhatson

> Tè le fun kén ELC82. Không phải dạng vừa đâu...


telefunke ~ sừng tê ~ khoa học đã chứng minh sưng tê chỉ có giá trị về tinh thân  :Smile:

----------


## Ga con

E hơi lạ là sao tè le phun đã hí èn rồi còn chơi chỉnh bass treble là sao ta.
Thanks.

----------


## elenercom

Cái nầy là sản xuất theo đơn đặt hàng của thằng em họ  bác Phúc ợ. Tui không chơi audio, nó bẩu chi thì mần rứa thôi. hehehe




> E hơi lạ là sao tè le phun đã hí èn rồi còn chơi chỉnh bass treble là sao ta.
> Thanks.

----------


## Hung22884

Con bồ này cua bác  nhìn mộc mạc chân thành đấy, hjhj

----------

elenercom

----------

